# 21 Signs You’re Secretly a Vape Nerd



## Hooked

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/06/21-signs-youre-secretly-a-vape-nerd.html

One minute you’re buying your first vape starter kit, the next you’re building your own coils and visiting vape forums daily.
There’s a fine line between being a vaping fan and a fully-fledged vape nerd! 
Count how many of the following apply to you to discover how much of a vape nerd you really are…

1. You’ve tried so many vape juices you could identify the flavour of any exotic fruit – despite never actually eating them.

2. You find yourself visiting vape forums daily and getting into heated discussions with strangers over which device is best.

3. You’re always looking for ways to turn a conversation to vaping.

4. When you hear a vape shop assistant explain a device, you HAVE to join in… and sometimes correct them.

5. You can tell what device someone is using from a mile away.

6. When you see someone using a vape, you’ll always ask to take a look at it.

7. You’ve learned more about physics and electronics from vaping than you ever did at school.

8. When you pass another vaper in the street, you can tell what brand and flavour vape juice they’re using from smell alone.

9. You secretly judge fellow vapers based on the device they’re using.

10. The low battery signal on your device gives you heart palpitations…

11. …But luckily, you ALWAYS have some kind of backup device in your bag or car!

12. There is NOTHING worse than running out of e-liquid.

13. You have a dedicated drawer or cupboard for your vaping equipment.

14. You’ve spent hours mixing and taste-testing your own vape juice.

15. When you go out to a bar or restaurant, you choose food or drinks that will complement your e-liquid.

16. When you see any kind of wire, you try and guess what gauge it is.

17. You automatically know what wattage to run your coils at just by looking at the resistance.

18. You’d rather spend two hours watching a vape live stream than the latest film on Netflix.

19. You actually know what TCR means.

20. Your idea of a social event is to meet up with other vapers and…vape.

21. Your main goal in life is to win the world vaping championships.

*How much of a vape nerd are you?*
*1 – 8: Vape Fan*
You are quite passionate about vaping and have a good amount of knowledge, but it’s not your main interest in life. 

*8 – 16: Vape Enthusiast *
You LOVE vaping and it is one of your main passions. You’ve built a coil or two in your time and have definitely engaged in a passionate online or in-person debate on the subject.

*16+: Vape Nerd*
You eat, sleep, live and breathe vaping. It’s your favourite thing in the world, you know everything there is to know and you’d happily spend every conversation discussing it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

My score is 11 - not a nerd

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> My score is 11 - not a nerd


I got 12!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Not a nerd, but no 5, 7, 10, 12 and 17 definitely refers to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

I am in the 8 - 16 crowd, so good company methinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Honestly i dont care. Im too content with my life. 
But cool thread Hooked!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

1. You’ve tried so many vape juices you could identify the flavour of any exotic fruit – despite never actually eating them. = *what the hell is a rambutan even*
2. You find yourself visiting vape forums daily and getting into heated discussions with strangers over which device is best. = *Maybe, does this forum count?*
3. You’re always looking for ways to turn a conversation to vaping. = *That is what my wife says... *
4. When you hear a vape shop assistant explain a device, you HAVE to join in… and sometimes correct them. = *Depends, on the mood of the assistant, might just get a klap or two*
5. You can tell what device someone is using from a mile away. = *sometimes, so yes*
6. When you see someone using a vape, you’ll always ask to take a look at it. = *yes, before **Covid*
7. You’ve learned more about physics and electronics from vaping than you ever did at school. = *yes, I was more into girls at school*
8. When you pass another vaper in the street, you can tell what brand and flavour vape juice they’re using from smell alone. = *no, not a wizard yet*
9. You secretly judge fellow vapers based on the device they’re using. = *never, all devices are cool, even the ugly ones, oops, not judging*
10. The low battery signal on your device gives you heart palpitations… = *more often than it should, for no apparent reason*
11. …But luckily, you ALWAYS have some kind of backup device in your bag or car! = *just one backup?*
12. There is NOTHING worse than running out of e-liquid. = *yes... this one counts for 3 points, right?*
13. You have a dedicated drawer or cupboard for your vaping equipment. = *if only it was just 1 drawer....*
14. You’ve spent hours mixing and taste-testing your own vape juice. = *yes, doesn't mean I liked any of it... but I tried*
15. When you go out to a bar or restaurant, you choose food or drinks that will complement your e-liquid. = *no, kids cant sit in "smoking" section*
16. When you see any kind of wire, you try and guess what gauge it is. = *not so much the gauge, but more the "can i vape that and what will the ohms be?"*
17. You automatically know what wattage to run your coils at just by looking at the resistance. =* yes, still dont know why, almost failed math and science at school*
18. You’d rather spend two hours watching a vape live stream than the latest film on Netflix. = *we'll say its 2 hours just for the sake of the question*
19. You actually know what TCR Means. = *yes... got something to do with a car right, no, that's TVR... this one is the temperature coefficient (can't say it) of resistance... *
20. Your idea of a social event is to meet up with other vapers and…vape. = *guess what my brother and I will be doing when he comes down to the coast for holiday.... *
21. Your main goal in life is to win the world vaping championships. = *no, I like collecting, not competing*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

11 - not quite a nerd yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31

I'm screwed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

11 for me not a nerd haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B

13... not a nerd yet but close!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 1. You’ve tried so many vape juices you could identify the flavour of any exotic fruit – despite never actually eating them. = *what the hell is a rambutan even*
> 2. You find yourself visiting vape forums daily and getting into heated discussions with strangers over which device is best. = *Maybe, does this forum count?*
> 3. You’re always looking for ways to turn a conversation to vaping. = *That is what my wife says... *
> 4. When you hear a vape shop assistant explain a device, you HAVE to join in… and sometimes correct them. = *Depends, on the mood of the assistant, might just get a klap or two*
> 5. You can tell what device someone is using from a mile away. = *sometimes, so yes*
> 6. When you see someone using a vape, you’ll always ask to take a look at it. = *yes, before **Covid*
> 7. You’ve learned more about physics and electronics from vaping than you ever did at school. = *yes, I was more into girls at school*
> 8. When you pass another vaper in the street, you can tell what brand and flavour vape juice they’re using from smell alone. = *no, not a wizard yet*
> 9. You secretly judge fellow vapers based on the device they’re using. = *never, all devices are cool, even the ugly ones, oops, not judging*
> 10. The low battery signal on your device gives you heart palpitations… = *more often than it should, for no apparent reason*
> 11. …But luckily, you ALWAYS have some kind of backup device in your bag or car! = *just one backup?*
> 12. There is NOTHING worse than running out of e-liquid. = *yes... this one counts for 3 points, right?*
> 13. You have a dedicated drawer or cupboard for your vaping equipment. = *if only it was just 1 drawer....*
> 14. You’ve spent hours mixing and taste-testing your own vape juice. = *yes, doesn't mean I liked any of it... but I tried*
> 15. When you go out to a bar or restaurant, you choose food or drinks that will complement your e-liquid. = *no, kids cant sit in "smoking" section*
> 16. When you see any kind of wire, you try and guess what gauge it is. = *not so much the gauge, but more the "can i vape that and what will the ohms be?"*
> 17. You automatically know what wattage to run your coils at just by looking at the resistance. =* yes, still dont know why, almost failed math and science at school*
> 18. You’d rather spend two hours watching a vape live stream than the latest film on Netflix. = *we'll say its 2 hours just for the sake of the question*
> 19. You actually know what TCR Means. = *yes... got something to do with a car right, no, that's TVR... this one is the temperature coefficient (can't say it) of resistance... *
> 20. Your idea of a social event is to meet up with other vapers and…vape. = *guess what my brother and I will be doing when he comes down to the coast for holiday.... *
> 21. Your main goal in life is to win the world vaping championships. = *no, I like collecting, not competing*



@DarthBranMuffin I agree with your comment on 13!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

This is great @Hooked, thanks

My score is 15 , one or two things I don’t do anymore but did them a lot a few years back

I do consider myself a Vape enthusiast or even a vape nerd. But I think it’s a good thing. It helped me to kick the stinkies and stay off them!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

*8 – 16: Vape Enthusiast*
You LOVE vaping and it is one of your main passions. You’ve built a coil or two in your time and have definitely engaged in a passionate online or in-person debate on the subject.
I fit in here with a 12.
12 out of 21 not bad looks like my school grades back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Morix

Leave me alone, i dont want to talk about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

No comment

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

